# Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

I thought you guys might be interested in this ...

For comedy value (and straight up curiosity) I bought a bottle of Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax. I spend a lot of money on car detailing products, yet Tesco make a liquid wax for £1.87! Is it any good? Am I a fool for spending so much on good quality products? Are rubbish products actually any good?

I did a google and found two entries for this product; one which rate it as the worst product they'd ever used and the other citing something about "the almight Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax ...", but led me to a forum where I couldn't find the post. The smell has had me really foxed ... I know the smell, but I can't quite place it ...

I had to try it out ... here's a copy of my verdict, initially posted on Clean Your Car forums:

I have tested this product on the boot (a small square section) of my wife's black car ... risky, I know, but it does put a certain pressure to make the best of it :lol:

Before ...








http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7309.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7310.jpg

I filled a bucket with clean water and soaked my chamois in it. I half filled another bucket with water and the recommended amount of Zymöl shampoo (the green stuff). The boot was washed using a microfibre pad and given a good clean.

I sploshed the bucket of clean water over the boot to clear off the shampoo and good sheeting was apparent.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7311.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7312.jpg

Car-Lack68 NSC was then applied using a moistened microfibre pad. I did this for a couple of reasons (1) to clean/cleanse the paintwork further and (2) to give the wax a good comparison to other products, since they had been applied on top of Car-Lack68 NSC - products like Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine (the main comparison) and Detailing World Wet Wet Wet wax.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7313.jpg

The pad was remarkably clean, but I expected it to be :wink:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7314.jpg

Okay let's just buff that finish and prepare it with a quartered microfibre for the main product in question ...









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7316.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7317.jpg

... with fear and intrepidation ... there's no more putting it off ... on goes a good blob of Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax using the other side of the microfibre pad. The instructions do say to use a soft cloth and they do say that the product can be applied onto wet or dry paint. Oooookay ... so a moistened pad will be fine, then.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7319.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7320.jpg

"Leave to dry to a haze and then buff", it says. Okay, so leave to dry ... does it pass the swipe test? Kind of :shock:









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7321.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7322.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7323.jpg

Buff off ... my goodness this is hard work. I'm buffing and nothing is coming off. That's good, surely? It's a very resistant product. More pressure ... now it's coming off, but it is leaving really bad streaks. More pressure still ... nope ... this is hard :? Harder still ... now the streaks are moving.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7324.jpg









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7325.jpg

That took a good four or five minutes to shift just this area - thank goodness I didn't do the whole car :twisted: Let's inspect the result. Well, it is shiny but do be aware that the camera can lie. Close up, it has left shadows in the paint and there is still some little streaks left.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7327.jpg

I wonder if it layers? On with another coat, leave to dry and buff off. I'm persistent, aren't I? Phew! I'm really pooped now! I don't believe the shine is any better that with just one layer. On close inspection there are still shadows in the paint which some harder rubbing does start to shift. I have got rid of all the streaking now, though.









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7329.jpg

... nope!








http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7330.jpg

How does it compare? Well, the streaking problem is very much like I have experienced with Meguiars NXT Tech Wax and with Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine (from early experiences of this product) which needed a lot of hard work buffing. It is not a nice product to work with at all. If the shine is good, it might be worth it, but the shine is not at all good. I think it is no better than just Car-Lack68 NSC on its own, if not worse given the streaking and shadowing it seems to put into the paint. I have found since that Autoglym Ultra Deep Shine does go on top of Car-Lack68 NSC really easily ... wipe on and wipe off ... and it layers.

I would say correctly applied, AG UDS will give as good a finish as Meg's #7! That's quite a bold thing to say, but it does give you a point of reference. This product is nowhere near anything I have put onto my paint. Back when I first started, a layer of AG SRP would give a better shine and I would have left it at that. Talking of SRP ... this product leaves loads of white dust. I did wonder whether removing it with a spritz of QD on a quartered microfibre might make a better job, but I wanted to test the finish without confusing other products.

I had wondered whether this wax was simply a re-brand of something else on the shelf and if so might prove to be a cheap alternative. There is actually a faint reminiscence of AG SRP, but that's probably just the silicone, or something they have in common. I think I have pinned the main smell down now ... it's something like liquid furniture polish :shock: It does get you high ... or rather gives you a headache from repeated sniffing. I have scoured our cupboard under the sink for something similar in smell, but I suspect I am going to have to go to a supermarket and sniff as many products as I can before getting thrown out :twisted: If anyone else fancies joining in this little mystery, pop along to Tesco, sniff the wax and then run over to the polishes aisle and see what it compares to.

I didn't unpack my hose, so I couldn't try a beading test ... now I'm writing this, I really wish I had :roll: I was not happy with the finish and needed to finish up, so I popped on a layer of DW WWW wax and buffed. My goodness! What a dramatic improvement. This wax is slightly better than Meg's #7 in my opinion and leaves a lovely shimmering shine. This really showed up what a poor product the Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax is. The shadowing was now gone and any last little streaks. I'm happy again 









http://www.pjgh.co.uk/gallery_albums/20080424/DSCF7331.jpg

So ... in a word ... RUBBISH! Really poor! I can now take it back to Tesco and get my money back, having compared it to the competition ... all £1.87 of it ...


----------



## petenaud (Feb 17, 2008)

Lmao

fantastic test, i will pop into tesco and start sniffing stuff lol


----------



## Mark raw (Oct 1, 2007)

I have heard the Tesco wash stuff pink one is very good smells of cheries to me there is a window wash too any one used either yet?


----------



## dw0510 (Oct 22, 2006)

It looks like your old fashioned emulsion polish which dries like concrete.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

tmlvaleting said:


> It looks like your old fashioned emulsion polish which dries like concrete.


It certainly was the toughest to buff out that I've experienced. It had dried so hard that I wondered if it might actually scratch the paint if too much built up on the microfibre towel, so it was re-folded quite a few times.


----------



## Black 125 (Mar 5, 2007)

I would not recommend putting a microfibre pad on the floor.


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Black 125 said:


> I would not recommend putting a microfibre pad on the floor.


I wouldn't recommend putting Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax on the car :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> I wouldn't recommend putting Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax on the car :lol:


I read this with interest and have used the Asda equivalent to good effect in the past, a neighbour had volunteered their Vectra for a clean, so after a powerwash< idecided to retry the Asda car polish with the rotary buffed off easily with a microfibre (costco) then cheekily I had found some car pride tough wax and decided to try that but damping the application sponge 1st, again this was very very easy to apply, buffing off was a little more difficult (then again I was doing this in the sun, anyways after the trim dress I was quite pleased considering the car is silver grey 










and this, oh by the way I applied the wax to the wheels too :thumb:










I would use these products again but will still get some AG HD soon :thumb:
* Pics taken with SE K850i


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Excellent! Now the test pool is expanding ... right ... I'll pick up a bottle during the week and compare. I know this is kind of a little silly when I have no end of good products in the cupboard, but from what was an amusing curiosity could now turn into a reasonable side-by-side test of the most budget products out there.

Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax is under two quid. I do use their 75p per litre shampoo for the Supersray. A quick google later reveals Asda "Car Polish" (which is a blend of waxes and silicones) is also under two quid, weighing in at an astonishing £1.86. Is this the same product which comes in a red bottle? I read about it over here: http://www.carcareadvice.co.uk/product-review/wax-test-cheap-stuff.htm

This review claims it to be on a par with AG SRP - now that is a bold claim! I'm going to have to try this out. I wonder if that is on a par for swirl filling, or on a par for depth of resultant shine? The Tesco stuff did strike me as more a "polish" with waxes than a liquid wax.

What other bargain bin products do we know of? No more than two quid ... I think that's the benchmark


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> Excellent! Now the test pool is expanding ... right ... I'll pick up a bottle during the week and compare. I know this is kind of a little silly when I have no end of good products in the cupboard, but from what was an amusing curiosity could now turn into a reasonable side-by-side test of the most budget products out there.
> 
> Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax is under two quid. I do use their 75p per litre shampoo for the Supersray. A quick google later reveals Asda "Car Polish" (which is a blend of waxes and silicones) is also under two quid, weighing in at an astonishing £1.86. Is this the same product which comes in a red bottle? I read about it over here: http://www.carcareadvice.co.uk/product-review/wax-test-cheap-stuff.htm
> 
> ...


heh heh , there are two schools for bargains, 1 the poundshop type products like Astonish ,Driva , lidl W5 , car pride , auto(something) I have never tried those then school 2 the branded names heavily discounted, eg Armorall, some simoniz and TW products.
The Asda car polish, I would certainly buy again it's not quite AG SRP and it's a false economy to try the Asda offering where the SRP would definately work.

This is before halfords pressure washer shampoo and asda car polish










and after


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Avati - You've obviously used AG UDS before, so how does the Asda polish/wax compare by eye, rather than on photographs?

Okay ... I have read that the Asda car polish/wax is actually Car Plan TripleWax re-packaged. Looking at the packaging in the above picture, that is the same shape bottle as the Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax I tried in this thread.

Now I know from my days in factory food production that the self same product that goes into M&S packaging also goes into a whole raft of supermarket packaging - I reckon this is the same product across Tesco, Asda and other supermarkets. When I'm next at Asda, I will try to sneak a sniff test or their own product and the Car Plan TripleWax. Then I'll go for the glue and the aerosols ... :lol: 

Does anyone know for certain?


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Orca said:


> Avati - You've obviously used AG UDS before, so how does the Asda polish/wax compare by eye, rather than on photographs?
> 
> Okay ... I have read that the Asda car polish/wax is actually Car Plan TripleWax re-packaged. Looking at the packaging in the above picture, that is the same shape bottle as the Tesco Deep Shine Car Wax I tried in this thread.
> 
> ...


I have used UDS on my own car in the past, which is a different type of product, the W5 paint care I could compare to the UDS , I still use them but as it's a hobby if somebody wants near to a freebie then it gives me chance to use up the products rather than throw them away, I'm not sure the asda and the tesco are the same as they were different on the msds and ingredients sheets I had, I would say the asda one has less kaonalite (which can be a good or bad thing) tetrosyl do white label some products but also make products under licence (like TW do for the zeemol retail products found in halfords) and as you can see from the packaging . The photo's submitted actually do no real justice and the cars do look fab

This one here had AS r1 finishing polish but then followed up with the tough wax (there are too many battle scars on this vehicle)

still some dressing to go on , but I wish I had done some more before's as this car was minging










before










after


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

I'm not surprised you have trouble buffing this and NXT if you put them both on that thickly!
You want it as thin as possible, you should be struggling to even see it on the paintwork after applying.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

PhillipM said:


> I'm not surprised you have trouble buffing this and NXT if you put them both on that thickly!
> You want it as thin as possible, you should be struggling to even see it on the paintwork after applying.


I think your post was in reply to the original poster?
Some products eg Farecla total isdifficult to use even with tiny amounts, it behaves as if chewing gum were on the pad


----------



## PhillipM (Jun 7, 2007)

Avanti said:


> I think your post was in reply to the original poster?
> Some products eg Farecla total isdifficult to use even with tiny amounts, it behaves as if chewing gum were on the pad


Yup, hence the reference to the nxt 
The farcela stuff with sort of 'stretch' out if you work it.


----------



## Serious (Mar 19, 2008)

On the tesco wax dose it say compare it to the leading brand?

That will be vintage then. I'd say it is not as good. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Serious said:


> On the tesco wax dose it say compare it to the leading brand?
> 
> That will be vintage then. I'd say it is not as good. :lol: :lol: :lol:


Is a leading brand the 'best' or a product of high sales?  
No one is saying for one minute throw away your current brand names and switch to supermarket own brands, many of us have seen products on shelves and wonder how they compare , some of us are brave enough and splash out on the said products(whether budget or high end) and report back the findings :speechles


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

Serious said:


> On the tesco wax dose it say compare it to the leading brand?


Indeed it does, but to have my £1.87 returned to me by Tesco Customer Services, I need to brush up a little on my customer rights. The product is not a polish ... it says "Deep Shine Wax" on the label, so I cannot march in there and say it's not as good as the leading brand of polish.

Right ... okay, so how does it compare to the leading brand of "Deep Shine Wax"? Well, I think Autoglym are a leading brand, so let's compare to their Ultra Deep Shine product which is just sooooooooooooo much better, I could leave my finger on the 'o' key for some hours yet to come :lol:

But ... is AG UDS a "Deep Shine Wax"? It's doesn't say it's a wax on the label. Mind you, Tesco being Tesco I bet they just refund the money. £1.87 is a lot of cash ... it will buy me a whole bottle of Asda polish/wax and I will still have change (all 1p of it, but it's still change ... and all those little pennies do make pounds :thumb: ).

Of course, I'm joking, as was the test of this product but it has led down some interesting avenues about what branded products end up as supermarket products and what "traditional" products end up in some premium name bottles. Since Avanti seems to know his stuff and tells us that the Tesco product is different to the Asda product, I'll go ahead and try out the Asda product and see how it compares.


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

Has anyone else tried Tesco Glass Cleaner? I got some once and it's terrible compared to say AG Fast Glass, in fact it was so poor it actually made the glass look dirtier than it was to start with!

Tesco Wheel Cleaner is pretty good though


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

dominic84 said:


> Has anyone else tried Tesco Glass Cleaner? I got some once and it's terrible compared to say AG Fast Glass, in fact it was so poor it actually made the glass look dirtier than it was to start with!


Well ... this deep shine wax actually dulled the finish compared to when I started, so that would follow suit ... perhaps these are actually *anti-detailing products*?

Years and years ago, I bought an own label glass cleaner from Asda and it did not actually bring glass or mirrors up to a deep crystal finish. I use AG Fast Glass on bathroom mirrors and RainX on external panes.


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Some beading shots










and


----------



## farcrygamer (Sep 6, 2007)

Doesn't look bad for under 2 quid product :wave:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

interesting reading your reviews matey! 
i picked up a bottle by accident as meant to grab the car champoo (the shampoo ois actually pretty damn good!), 
cant say i had any issues like you desrcibe with the difficulty to remove, applied it to a spare alloy rim i had lying around in the shed just to see what it was like, 
on and off very easily but then i didnt use anywhere near the amount of product that you had on your mf in the pic's, 
if applied thinly like all prodyucts its not too bad, But it does leave a ghosting style mark on the paint, but a little harder rubbing and it shifts easily, 

for the money, you cant go wrong! less than 2 quid for a polish, what more do you really expect! its no more deep shine wax than turtle wax is a wax! its a simple p[olish! AG brand SRP in the trade as Radiant wax and we all know its not a wax! its just one of those types of product isnt it! the word wax added to make it sell to a greater customer base! 

i suspect if yo uwere to test it up against the asda version, morrisons version, b&q, halfords etc they would all come out Very close to each other in terms of usability and results etc. 

i will admit to using mine aorund the house though! quite good for use on the bathroom suite and tiles for a quick clean before the folks come round!!! lol! 

i think if you pay a couple of quid and expect a coiuple of quids worth of results you wont be dissapointed, but if you pay a couple of quid and expect big money results you'll be dissapointed! 
in terms of similarity to UDS, well apart from the fact it comes in aplastic bottle and its a liquid thats about it! haha! 
i've been using supreme (trade uds) since its launch and rate it very highly, always in my box of tricks, leaves a Very good finish to the car's (dark colours) and works especially well with natty's blue and collinite's! and if you think that the tesco was bad after two coats, try a second coat of uds int he sunlight and try and remove that! 
Arnie shoulders here we come!!!


----------



## Orca (Apr 16, 2007)

It's a damn good job you didn't drop some of the deep shine wax into your bucket of water and start washing the car!

I will try a little less if I try the product again - to be fair, there was little more than a level teaspoon on the pad which did run for the picture. I'm not sure how I could get less out without simply holding the pad over the top of the bottle and inverting. Is it really that little that is needed? Granted, the boot on our 'vert is little larger than 2'x1' ... that might be enough.

I have the Asda polish/wax now, so I'll give that a go on the boot once we get an evening without rain. I'll use a lot less and try a couple of coats. I wonder about using the Tesco deep shine wax on top, or are they essentially the same product?

Well ... we don't know until we try ... pictures to come :thumb:


----------



## Timmo (Mar 21, 2006)

Orca, yes matey very little needed! as you said a pad ont he top of the bottle and tip it upside down and back, and apply until you need more! should get a nice thin layer thats easy to remove! 
i learnt early on that with all products you need very little to apply! watched the head valeter at the fiorst garage i started at and saw how little he used and was one of thoose lightbulb type moments!! 
i had a tester pot 25ml of poorboys polish wiht Nauba, manaeged to get two cars out of it and still haev a little left!! same with the wax's! would hardly notice any of the collinites i have have been used! yet they've done a couple of Yacht hulls and dopzens of cars! 
when i first started though, it was a apply with a spactular type thickness hahaha1


----------

